# Whats wrong?



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)




----------



## river_jiggin2 (Jan 25, 2008)

crazy or a little different genetics or possibly caught it while in velvet..looks like


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Look harder 8)


----------



## river_jiggin2 (Jan 25, 2008)

haha ya thats some wild stuff..have you seen this buck run show any signs of slowing down???


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Thats kinda weird, my oldest son shot a buck about 12 years ago, it was missing the right font leg completely, either was shot off the year before or from something it was gone, and the rack was strange like this one, my son's buck had a nice 4 on one side and on the opposite side of the leg missing it had one big spike, somebody told me when a deer is injured the opposite side of the injury the rack will be deformed, I thought he was completely nuts but maybe there is something to it.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Father in law shot a "buck" a few years ago and I was going to go gut it for him, being the suck up that I am, and "he" had a spike on one side and a 3 point rack on the other. The opposite side of the spike had a large knot on the back leg like it had been broken at one time. I flipped the deer over and it turned out it was a doe. That was the strangest deer I had ever seen!!!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Yup, the antler opposite to the side of the messed up legs are usually not normal. My dad shot 2 three legged deer like this in the past 5 years.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Ahhh my leg!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

This is a picture from a girl I graduated with, on their farm in Iowa. They have pictures of it all summer. Its pretty crazy that he is still living, I would kinda hate to shoot him since he has such a will to live.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

That is pretty wild!!!


----------

